
Amazon Halo: Jaw-Dropping New Health-Monitoring Wearable and Service Revealed - iamflimflam1
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidphelan/2020/08/27/amazon-halo-is-a-jaw-dropping-health-service--measures-body-fat-in-an-all-new-way/
======
darkmode
"If you create a voice profile and turn on the microphones on the Halo Band,
it listens passively in the background, sampling speech samples every 10
minutes or so, to work out your state of mind."

\- Not sure I'm a fan.

